# John Witherspoon



## Reena Wilms (Jul 8, 2004)

Who can give me some information about this person ? Was he a puritan ? Are his works worthy to read ?

Ralph


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 8, 2004)

By all means! He was a great man of God descended from the Scottish Covenanters. He was called from Scotland to New England to run Princeton Colleg, I believe. He, and his people also, had something that we do not: a long-term, multigenerational vision of the familiy and dominion. He knew that we do not win the battle tomorrow. We win the battle throug obedeince. As such, he trained, directly or indirectly, many of the founding fathers. Sprinkle Publications does many of his works. Was he a puritan? I am not sure. If he was one, he was a second or third generation puritan.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 9, 2004)

Moving to Church History.


----------



## yeutter (Jul 23, 2004)

Was Witherspoon a Puritan? In the strict sence no but he was certainly Reformed. 
He was the only Presbyterian cleric to sign the Declaration of Indepence. Because of this the social gospel liberal crowd in the PCUSA claim him as their ancestor. This is entirely spurious. Witherspoon was orthodox.


----------

